# AUDI S5 phantom black machine correction - help



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi guys! I've recently purchased an S5 in a phantom black metallic paint. But since getting the car home from Leeds to glasgow I've noticed loads of hazing and swirls and scratches which I'm guessing were hidden by the seller using fillers.

I have purchased a DA and am looking st spending the time correcting the car myself and hopefully learning the craft as I go.

Can any of you advise what you would use on paint like this in this condition and the steps?

Sorry the pictures are the best I could get 

Many thanks 
































































































































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Lovely car buddy, Audi paint is typically quite hard so you may have your work cut out.

I'm a fan of S20 Black, i would recommend getting it with a polishing pad such as 3M yellow and a finishing pad 3M blue or chemical guys hex logic black and see how it goes starting with the finishing first.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

There's some good videos by a guy called junkman2000 on YouTube maybe give those a watch if you need advice with technique. Some of your pictures look like there's some sort of buffer trails probably from poor use with a rotary polisher but these aren't usually too hard to remove. 

Audi paint is typically hard although the advice is to use the least aggressive combination and try a finishing step (like the guy above said) but be aware that you might need some more agreessive products if you don't get the level of correction with that.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

It is known to be tough paint to correct and at looking at your pictures it does seem like you have all the defects on your car and to be honest you'll be looking at a compound to remove or improve the defects. It all depends on what you want to achieve and you've never used a DA, so practicing on your own car might not be the best way to start your first go with a DA.

I would suggest either get yourself a test panel preferably a black one and if possible an Audi one if you can from a scrappy and practice on that first or if not then your better off starting with a polishing pad like the quantum white hex pad from chemical guys and a polish like Menzerna range 2200 is a good polish for hard paint. Practice first but ensure you fully decon your paint before any machine polishing plus you will need some sort of panel wipe as well to remove any polishing residue left.


----------



## Pars_Andy (Jul 4, 2010)

Can you just use some decent quality car shampoo diluted in a spray bottle to remove the residue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

gibbo555 said:


> Lovely car buddy, Audi paint is typically quite hard so you may have your work cut out.
> 
> I'm a fan of S20 Black, i would recommend getting it with a polishing pad such as 3M yellow and a finishing pad 3M blue or chemical guys hex logic black and see how it goes starting with the finishing first.


Thanks gibby.

Isn't S20 like a finishing polish with some filler?

So what you're saying is use the least aggressive products and pads and increase aggressiveness until I start to see a difference? I've been seeing a lot of guys talking about megs M105 and 205? What's your thoughts on that?

Cheers mate

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> There's some good videos by a guy called junkman2000 on YouTube maybe give those a watch if you need advice with technique. Some of your pictures look like there's some sort of buffer trails probably from poor use with a rotary polisher but these aren't usually too hard to remove.
> 
> Audi paint is typically hard although the advice is to use the least aggressive combination and try a finishing step (like the guy above said) but be aware that you might need some more agreessive products if you don't get the level of correction with that.


Thanks mate I'll check him out before I have a go!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

chongo said:


> It is known to be tough paint to correct and at looking at your pictures it does seem like you have all the defects on your car and to be honest you'll be looking at a compound to remove or improve the defects. It all depends on what you want to achieve and you've never used a DA, so practicing on your own car might not be the best way to start your first go with a DA.
> 
> I would suggest either get yourself a test panel preferably a black one and if possible an Audi one if you can from a scrappy and practice on that first or if not then your better off starting with a polishing pad like the quantum white hex pad from chemical guys and a polish like Menzerna range 2200 is a good polish for hard paint. Practice first but ensure you fully decon your paint before any machine polishing plus you will need some sort of panel wipe as well to remove any polishing residue left.


Thanks chongo.

What do you recommend for decontamination of the paint? I've already got snowfoam and some new claybars?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

hoggy90 said:


> Thanks gibby.
> 
> Isn't S20 like a finishing polish with some filler?
> 
> ...


S20 contains no fillers but is a finishing polish with excellent cut.

Yes always start least aggressive, no point going for overkill and taking away more clear coat than required.

M105 and 205 are still excellent products as well


----------



## Hoppy1888 (Oct 2, 2014)

hoggy90 said:


> Hi guys! I've recently purchased an S5 in a phantom black metallic paint. But since getting the car home from Leeds to glasgow I've noticed loads of hazing and swirls and scratches which I'm guessing were hidden by the seller using fillers.
> 
> I have purchased a DA and am looking st spending the time correcting the car myself and hopefully learning the craft as I go.
> 
> ...


Hi, why don't you have a look around your local area for authorised detailers and consider looking into getting a ceramic coating such as CarPro CQuartz, Fireball or Gtechniq. 
It'll get the paint looking it's best and give you 2-3 years protection. 
More fun doing it yourself though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

hoggy90 said:


> Thanks chongo.
> 
> What do you recommend for decontamination of the paint? I've already got snowfoam and some new claybars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Well before you start the decon a pre wash followed by a hand wash is required :thumb: then I would get tar remover especially for the lower panels, it will be hard to see the tar because of the colour but they will be there:thumb: then get some fallout remover then clay your car, depending on what clay you have, you will need some clay lube then once it's fully cleaned and decon then your ready to begin :buffer::wave:


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

chongo said:


> Well before you start the decon a pre wash followed by a hand wash is required :thumb: then I would get tar remover especially for the lower panels, it will be hard to see the tar because of the colour but they will be there:thumb: then get some fallout remover then clay your car, depending on what clay you have, you will need some clay lube then once it's fully cleaned and decon then your ready to begin :buffer::wave:


Thanks chongo 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Lovely car, it will look fantastic once its had the paintwork corrected. I would recommend trying S20, you can use a Scholl Orange pad or go to a burgundy pad for more cut. I've just done a friends Audi Q5 and that was grey, hard to see the swirls anyway but horrible to try and correct. Paint was hard as nails. The Meguiars microfibre pad plus S20 worked wonders on another mates 2yr old Audi A6. That was a darker grey, possibly Daytona grey? and looked immense when it was finished.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

This might be of interest..

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-september-winner.html

Either way talking to someone like Polished bliss (admittedly still 3 hours drive for you) might point you to something that works reasonable easily, with decent results, for a novice.


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Lovely car, it will look fantastic once its had the paintwork corrected. I would recommend trying S20, you can use a Scholl Orange pad or go to a burgundy pad for more cut. I've just done a friends Audi Q5 and that was grey, hard to see the swirls anyway but horrible to try and correct. Paint was hard as nails. The Meguiars microfibre pad plus S20 worked wonders on another mates 2yr old Audi A6. That was a darker grey, possibly Daytona grey? and looked immense when it was finished.


Thanks mate I'll give that a go!  I heard about scholl spider pads also? Have you heard of or used these?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy90 (Jul 30, 2017)

percymon said:


> This might be of interest..
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/show-and-shine-september-winner.html
> 
> Either way talking to someone like Polished bliss (admittedly still 3 hours drive for you) might point you to something that works reasonable easily, with decent results, for a novice.


Just had a look at the link percimon and it looks exactly like what I was looking for! Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## norman1979 (Nov 24, 2016)

Did you manage to get the correction done on the S5?

My paint on my B7 is the same and in very similar condition so interested to know what you have used


----------



## meph137 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just for what it's worth (and perhaps to give some motivation!) I had a very similar scenario - I bought an Audi S4 which looked gorgeous but from what I can tell the seller (nice a guy as he was) had most likely used a filler to hide all the swirling from hand car washes, and also a very nasty deep scratch which I did not dare tackle myself so got someone else to do).

Anyway, I've never used a DA before, though I'm a fairly cautious and careful person and this was the result from about an hours work or so (which included using a fallout remover, a clay bar, drying and polishing). I found the DAS 6 easy to use, it was all in all quite enjoyable. Tip - listen to some music whilst doing it to avoid driving yourself mad!!

Sorry, it's a video - didn't take any stills.






Edit - how do I show YouTube videos inline?!


----------



## meph137 (Jun 5, 2008)

Didn't mention I used a DAS-6 pro, hex logic orange pad hc400, I did try pf2500 and it worked to a degree but needed more cut and cleanyourcar said that audi paint will need hc400 most likely anyway so i didn't feel shy of doing it.

didn't have a PTG though, which i probably should, so I've now bought one.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

i agree with scholl line of polishes but contrary to belief i found working for audi all cars paint was individually harder or softer even on two cars that rolled of the production line one after the other so do your research and test paint hardness buy starting light and increase untill desired result appears s17 or if required s3 were some of my favorites while buffing new cars and used alike all day every day


----------

